# 2160p 24fps Passthrough Only detected -- any good?



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

When going through my TV resolutions, TiVo couldn't drive my 2160P mode directly but did end up detecting a 2160P Passthrough mode (3840x2160 @24fps).

I can select it as one of my available video modes, but will the TiVo Bolt actually use it for anything? It still does everything 1080P that I can find.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

jmccorm said:


> When going through my TV resolutions, TiVo couldn't drive my 2160P mode directly but did end up detecting a 2160P Passthrough mode (3840x2160 @24fps).
> 
> I can select it as one of my available video modes, but will the TiVo Bolt actually use it for anything? It still does everything 1080P that I can find.


Did you try 4K Netflix titles or 24p 4K YouTube titles? (YouTube is a little tricky since lots of its 4K stuff is 60p or 30p which will probably get you just 1080p60 or 1080i60. Try "Travel Feels: Norway"; I've verified that it's 24p).

With my television (Vizio 2014 P-Series) I'm able to enable both [email protected] passthrough and [email protected] on the Bolt. I'd like to enable almost every format and let my television upscale but if I do that Netflix becomes completely unusable, so I enable [email protected] and [email protected] passthrough only. I notice that it will not let me enable [email protected] without [email protected] (I tried [email protected] plus [email protected] but no joy).


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

mikeyts said:


> Did you try 4K Netflix titles or 24p 4K YouTube titles? (YouTube is a little tricky since lots of its 4K stuff is 60p or 30p which will probably get you just 1080p60 or 1080i60.


Thanks! I was still on the $7.99 tier with Netflix, so I didn't want to go to the 4K tier to try something out, because if I had to move back, I believe they changed their price to $9.99/month.

That YouTube video did the trick. I have a 70" TV from 2014 which did not advertise 4K capabilities, so the question for me was, is it actually delivering 4K, or is it simply syncing to the signal but display at 1080 resolution?

The TV put up a banner indicating that the mode changed from 1080p to "3840x2160". The info screen claimed 25fps. So I pulled a couple of people together and we got a couple of feet away to try to judge it.

The low FPS was distracting in that there was visible jumping at times during some of the panning scenes. The TV clearly wasn't trying to smooth things out. But it looked like the resolution was there. But it isn't something that I'd want to stick with.

On this particular TV, given that it is usually 10' away, I think I'm still going to prefer staying at HDTV resolutions. So this was very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmccorm said:


> When going through my TV resolutions, TiVo couldn't drive my 2160P mode directly but did end up detecting a 2160P Passthrough mode (3840x2160 @24fps).
> 
> I can select it as one of my available video modes, but will the TiVo Bolt actually use it for anything? It still does everything 1080P that I can find.


With my Sony TV, if I have the HDMI port set to enhanced and go directly to the TV, I have no problem enabling 2160P60. But when going through my speaker bar, when the HDMI input is set for standard, that is the only way I can send 2160P60 from the Bolt. With the HDMI input set to Enhanced, going through the speaker bar, 2160P60 is grayed out in the Bolt.

Apparently this is not unusual since I see this same behavior from other 4K devices when going through my speaker bar. Since when the HDMI input is set to Enhanced, it allows a 10bit input. And 10 bit at 60fps requires 18Gbps of bandwidth, which apparently my Sony speaker bar can't handle.

While the HDMI input at standard, only allows 8bit. And 8 bit at 2160P60, needs much less bandwidth.


----------

